# Happy Women's Day :D



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

International Women's Day - Wikipedia


* "As long as a woman can look ten years younger than her own daughter, she is perfectly satisfied." -Oscar Wilde.

* "If women didn't exist, all the money in the world would have no meaning."-Aristotle Onassis

* "Some women hold up dresses that are so ugly and they always say the same thing: 'This looks much better on.' On what? On fire?" -Rita Rudner

* "Most women are not as young as they are painted." -Max Beerbohm

* "When women go wrong, men go right after them." -Mae West.

* "An archaeologist is best husband a woman can have: the older she gets, the more interested he is in her." -Agatha Christie

* "Women are like elephants. Everyone likes to look at them but no-one likes to have to keep one." -WC Fields

* "Whatever women do they must do twice as well as men to be thought half as good? Luckily, this is not difficult." -Charlotte Whitton.

* "Women complain about PMS, but I think of it as the only time of the month when I can be myself." -Roseanne Barr.

* "A woman's mind is cleaner than a man's - That's because she changes it more often." -Oliver Hereford

* "What would men be without women? Scarce, sir, mighty scarce."-Mark Twain.

* "As Miss America, my goal is to bring peace to the entire world and then get my own apartment." -Jay Leno

* "Men are superior to women. For one thing, men can urinate from a speeding car." -Will Durst

* Last week I stated that this woman was the ugliest woman I had ever seen. I have since been visited by her sister and now wish to withdraw that statement." -Mark Twain.

* "Despite my thirty years of research into the feminine soul, I have not yet been able to answer the great question that has never been answered: What does a woman want?" -Sigmund Freud

* "When a woman behaves like a man, why doesn't she behave like a nice man?" -Edith Evans

* "No man knows more about women than I do, and I know nothing." -Seymour Hicks

* "When I have one foot in the grave, I will tell the whole truth about women. I shall tell it, jump into my coffin, pull the lid over me and say, 'Do what you like now'." -Leo Tolstoy



Now let's celebrate  Here's a toast to all of us  Wine, of course


----------



## allenliving (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Women's Day!


----------

